# Weight gain =Poor circulation ?



## Zetecss (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

ive been bulking for a few months now and I've gone from 145 to 160, but when I wake up in the morning I'm getting dead hands and feet. Pretty sure this is down to poor circulation or a trapped nerve.

Any of you guys ever experienced this?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i also get it when i have fast weight gain. No idea why though.


----------



## Zetecss (Oct 5, 2012)

I had a look online and they are saying it could be diabetes and if it continues for prolonged periods it can be very bad for your health etc, so i booked myself in for a blood test and dropped 5lbs which has helped massively.

Gutted as I was making sweet progress.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i had a trapped nerve in my back once ( well thats what the doc said it was) and that was agony so wouldnt have thought it was that.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zetecss said:


> I had a look online and they are saying it could be diabetes and if it continues for prolonged periods it can be very bad for your health etc, so i booked myself in for a blood test and dropped 5lbs which has helped massively.
> 
> Gutted as I was making sweet progress.


lol, i used to panic about things like you as well


----------



## Zetecss (Oct 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i used to panic about things like you as well


Haha I know dude, I need to man up. I get it in my feet too though and sometimes in the day if I've been in a position for sometime (office). How long you had it for?

Might just continue to eat..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zetecss said:


> Haha I know dude, I need to man up. I get it in my feet too though and sometimes in the day if I've been in a position for sometime (office). How long you had it for?
> 
> Might just continue to eat..


i had it when i woke up, cuold be the way i was sleeping. Couldnt feel both hands or arms sometimes :lol: was strange banging them on things without feeling a thing. i was on a bulk up to 107kg then though (234lb)


----------



## Zetecss (Oct 5, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i had it when i woke up, cuold be the way i was sleeping. Couldnt feel both hands or arms sometimes :lol: was strange banging them on things without feeling a thing. i was on a bulk up to 107kg then though (234lb)


And what are your at now? I think it's directly related to weight.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This 'trapped nerve' that GPs bandy about when someone has unexplained pain, is complete rubbish. If someone had this, they'd be in alot of pain.

Do you have any pins & needles, loss of sensation ie numbness anywhere?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Providing you don't have any heart problems or whatever you should be fine. Probs making it worse just worrying about it, it could literally be anything. Maybe carpal tunnel syndrome in your hands or something similar?

Thing is mate, we've all gotta go one way or another so might as well be doing something you enjoy. Thats the way I think about it anyway


----------



## Zetecss (Oct 5, 2012)

latblaster said:


> This 'trapped nerve' that GPs bandy about when someone has unexplained pain, is complete rubbish. If someone had this, they'd be in alot of pain.
> 
> Do you have any pins & needles, loss of sensation ie numbness anywhere?


It's more numbness and loss of sensation more than anything else but I feel the loss of sensation is related to the numbness.

Blood pressure is fine, so I would have thought blood circulation would have been good?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i have a feeling of numbness in my hands and feet and tingles kinda feels like ive been using a power tool like a jack hammer .

im around 260 pounds bw but also use gh and peps and since using these ive noticed it so doubt its down to weight .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zetecss said:


> It's more numbness and loss of sensation more than anything else but I feel the loss of sensation is related to the numbness.
> 
> Blood pressure is fine, so I would have thought blood circulation would have been good?


If you have numbness & loss of sensation in your hands & feet, I would be inclined to see your GP as soon as you can.

Do you feel otherwise well, no fever or anything?

BP can be fine, but is not an indication of blood circulation, as it measures pressure in the vessels.

When you go to your GP, I would omit any aas use if you have used any.

I'm not saying there's anything drastically wrong with you, but it needs to be looked at. I'm sure you'll be ok though. 

However, I am not a GP.


----------



## Zetecss (Oct 5, 2012)

latblaster said:


> If you have numbness & loss of sensation in your hands & feet, I would be inclined to see your GP as soon as you can.
> 
> Do you feel otherwise well, no fever or anything?
> 
> ...


Yeah I went to the GP a few days ago. He thinks its nerve related as I've had one issue with my neck before (over exerting myself on bench press - bad breathing) he also put me in for a blood test. Results back on Monday or Tuesday. I've never been as active as I have now. I run 3x a week and weight train 4.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tell him you want an MRI done on your neck. Well, suggest very strongly. Did the numbness start after your neck issue?

I would think you need referring to a Neurologist. Again, I am not saying there's anything seriously wrong, but GP's are GP's & as far as they're concerned

EVERYTHING can be fixed with Paracetomol or Ibuprofen!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i just googled your symptoms and google says your fcuked


----------



## Zetecss (Oct 5, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Tell him you want an MRI done on your neck. Well, suggest very strongly. Did the numbness start after your neck issue?
> 
> I would think you need referring to a Neurologist. Again, I am not saying there's anything seriously wrong, but GP's are GP's & as far as they're concerned
> 
> EVERYTHING can be fixed with Paracetomol or Ibuprofen!!


No I did my neck in about 1 year ago, only really got pain when I was exerting myself. Didn't train for 2 weeks and I was fine.


----------

